# ???



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)

Now back to my regularly scheduled, drug-induced, pain-crying game...........................................


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

hmmm ....


----------



## sm4him (Jul 14, 2014)

Ummmm&#8230;hey there, snerd buddy&#8230;how you doin'?  You feeling okay?
Because--and I mean this in the nicest possible way--you ain't makin' no sense! :lmao:

Must be some good drugs they've got you on if the peppers have started dancing.  How's the recovery going?


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

Aren't they supposed to be bananas?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 14, 2014)

awwwwwwwwwww c'mon here  :hug::


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ... the peppers have started dancing ....



Peppers?
Oh yeah .... I thought they were hot dogs   :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)

If you could hear what i see............................


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, just pretty messed up right now. Lot of pain, as much as my first back surgery! im trying to capture it as i'm experiencing it, so I can share it with you all.


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> Yes, just pretty messed up right now. Lot of pain, as much as my first back surgery! im trying to capture it as i'm experiencing it, *so I can share it with you all*.




Um...thanks?









I kid, I kid. Sorry you're feeling so much pain :hug::


----------



## CAP (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't get it ?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

QUIT IT!


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2014)

snerd said:


>



I think you found Mish's next avatar!


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## IzzieK (Jul 14, 2014)

snerd said:


>


Mishelle should see this one!:mrgreen:

Man ... you should take your meds before you go to bed so the world will benefit from your silence. Your credit card still intact or did your wife took that one away too?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 14, 2014)

Now you can order the Canon 1D X and blame it on the drugs and the doc for giving it to you.


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

You tell me to QUIT IT and then you post that tired old beatles retread.  Leonore, try this.......................






Make sure to go FULL SCREEN with this one.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You tell me to QUIT IT and then you post that tired old beatles retread.  Leonore, try this.......................



I'm a problem :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > You tell me to QUIT IT and then you post that tired old beatles retread.  Leonore, try this.......................
> ...


If we are going to do retreads how about this one??


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

And of course the ultimate song ...............


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

If I had a dime for every time I listened to that album as a kid...

And now I see your Moody Blues and raise you a Jefferson Airplane:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll see your Jefferson Airplane and raise you with Snerd in his current condition doing the weather.:mrgreen:


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> And of course the ultimate song ...............



Or "In the Garden of Eden" by I.Ron Butterfly?


----------



## runnah (Jul 14, 2014)

limr said:


> If I had a dime for every time I listened to that album as a kid...  And now I see your Moody Blues and raise you a Jefferson Airplane:  Video Link: http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0



I need to do mushrooms again.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

limr said:


> If I had a dime for every time I listened to that album as a kid...



With or without the ACID?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 14, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a dime for every time I listened to that album as a kid...  And now I see your Moody Blues and raise you a Jefferson Airplane:  Video Link: http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0
> ...


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a dime for every time I listened to that album as a kid...
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## runnah (Jul 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFUB5HbQU8E



 Nah this is my jam 




P.s omg white people dancing is hilarious!


----------



## snerd (Jul 14, 2014)

You don't have to answer that, Lenny! We judge no one here!! <pssst! I can trade ya 4 white crosses for a barrel of purple haze. Or window pane is fine, too. May have a little sillysiben left too!>


----------



## limr (Jul 14, 2014)

snerd said:


> You don't have to answer that, Lenny! We judge no one here!! <pssst! I can trade ya 4 white crosses for a barrel of purple haze. Or window pane is fine, too. May have a little sillysiben left too!>



<Deal!>



runnah said:


> P.s omg white people dancing is hilarious!



Then you'll love this. Talk about trippy!


----------



## snerd (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 15, 2014)

Love the dancing chick! lol I almost missed it!!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)

mish.....this would make a new avatar for you don't you think?






Of course being the angel you are..........


----------



## mishele (Jul 15, 2014)

Hehe I have a nice stash of avatars to pick from. 


<--------Like this one?!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh!  that one goes beyond naughty.  Raunchy!


----------



## mishele (Jul 15, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Oh!  that one goes beyond naughty.  Raunchy!


So you like it...hehe


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)

Add this one to you stash if you like.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 15, 2014)

Applied fluid dynamics.  uh-huh.  :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)

Or this one...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Jul 15, 2014)

LOL Alright!! I get the point!! :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## limr (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh for f***s sake, enough already!


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2014)

limr said:


> Oh for f***s sake, enough already!


----------



## limr (Jul 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for f***s sake, enough already!



So very charming.


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Jul 18, 2014)

Just checking in, peeps. This one has 'ole snerd by the nutsack. Probably as bad as my first back surgery, pain-wise. Just getting up and around a little bit, going to try walking outside a little tomorrow. Not being able to walk has got my back stove-up, so it's a double-whammy. I keep seeing the ads for a one-inch cut surgery.............. wth?! I don't have one less than 9" inches!! Anyway, been reading a little. I've learned it's best not to post under medication!


----------



## limr (Jul 18, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just checking in, peeps. This one has 'ole snerd by the nutsack. Probably as bad as my first back surgery, pain-wise. Just getting up and around a little bit, going to try walking outside a little tomorrow. Not being able to walk has got my back stove-up, so it's a double-whammy. I keep seeing the ads for a one-inch cut surgery.............. wth?! I don't have one less than 9" inches!! Anyway, been reading a little. I've learned it's best not to post under medication!



Hang in there, snerd baby! It'll get better. This too shall pass... :hug::


----------



## mishele (Jul 19, 2014)

Words to live by!!! This will help you feel better...:hug::


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

Got the staples out today! They put on some steri-strips, so that's about it for the incision. I start physical therapy next week, supposedly a hot blonde here in town woot!!

Without further ado.................... here is the new shoulder. He said he took a hammer and pounded that into the existing bone, which starts out a little hollow like a chicken bone LOL!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 23, 2014)

That looks incredibly painful! Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 23, 2014)

Good god! what an xray. I can relate to shoulder pain but not (unfortunately) to the level of meds - but hey you entertained us. And Gryph got weirder than you did, what's his excuse? LOL

My therapist said the shoulder can be tricky because it's the only joint with that 360 rotator movement. But being a woman having had a female therapist didn't do a damn thing for me! where was a good lookin' guy therapist when I needed one! 

Hope you keep getting better. And next time title your thread something like the '70s Music and Bell Bottoms thread, we could keep it running the rest of the summer!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 23, 2014)

snerd said:


> Got the staples out today! They put on some steri-strips, so that's about it for the incision. I start physical therapy next week, supposedly a hot blonde here in town woot!!
> 
> Without further ado.................... here is the new shoulder. He said he took a hammer and pounded that into the existing bone, which starts out a little hollow like a chicken bone LOL!!



Sheesh!  Doesn't your radiologist know anythng?  The lighting is missing some good shadows.  He/She centered the subject and didn't follow the Rule of Thirds.  The upper right is just wasted space.  Cut a limb off.  And the watermark has no character.  :mrgreen:

Should send him/her to TPF to learn how the "pros" do it.


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm a tech Geek............ I love all of this newfangled technology! Well, except for the accompanying pain LOL!! Below are a couple of shots of the screws and rods they put in my lower back. They were removed a year later, but that venture didn't really accomplish anything. Except to "add" a little more back pain. 














If I flew, I'd probably light up and set off every alarm in sight!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 23, 2014)

Geez you're frankenstein'd together aren't you! You're going to need a lightning rod to go outdoors or you'll light up the neighborhood.

Pgriz it's an x-ray, not Man Ray. LOL


----------



## Derrel (Jul 23, 2014)

snerd said:


> Got the staples out today! They put on some steri-strips, so that's about it for the incision. I start physical therapy next week, supposedly a hot blonde here in town woot!!
> 
> Without further ado.................... here is the new shoulder. He said he took a hammer and pounded that into the existing bone, which starts out a little hollow like a chicken bone LOL!!



Do you hold the copyright to this image??? Pull it!!!!!


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

He said I had posting rights.


----------



## snerd (Jul 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Geez you're frankenstein'd together aren't you!



Good thing the "outside" is so pretty!!


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2014)

Reminds me of my father. He had three hip replacements.

Yes, you read that right. Three. And no, he didn't have three hips. He had a tumor in his pituitary that caused two main diseases that he had throughout my childhood: diabetes and acromegaly. His bones were growing and the ball of the hip joint got too big for the socket, so he had to get it replaced. First, though, they removed the tumor. No more diabetes and although the acromegaly was halted, the second hip had already gotten bad enough that it eventually needed to be replaced as well. Some years later, the first one was failing and had to get the replacement replaced. I was about 11 or 12 when the first hip was done and the last one was done when I was about 29 or so.

My father was a tough old bastard, though - this was a man who pulled his own tooth out with a pair of pliers - and always got a kick out of setting off metal detectors.


----------

